

An idea that started off with talking about vomit - legal service for startups - loceng
http://www.feld.com/wp/archives/2012/08/the-vomit-moment.html#comment-632146172

======
jrdorkin
Startup entrepreneurs working together to create a common legal fund could be
a great way to offer protection against lawsuits by those companies who might
want to throw their weight around...

